# Success Story



## salukis32 (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been lurking on this site for a long time and finally decided to post.  Previously I've posted my material on here for critique and have gotten some great suggestions.  Today, it finally paid off.  Jericho's Walls was officially published and is available!

Since we sometimes see negative posts on here, I wanted to say something positive.  Keep writing every day and no matter how many rejections you get, keep writing.

Good luck everyone.

Michael Bret Hood


----------



## UnWritten (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you! I'm so envious of you. Tell us, how long did it take for you to get published?


----------



## Gumby (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations Michael, wonderful news.


----------



## Baron (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations.

The quote in your signature is actually from C.S. Lewis.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratualations on getting published, and keep going!



Nickie


----------



## salukis32 (Dec 5, 2010)

This is my 2nd book but both took lots and lots of patience.  Jericho's Walls was actually purchased by a small pub comp in 2006 but three weeks prior to release, they went out of business.  You just have to be persistent.  You never know when or where the answer may come but believe me, if you keep working at your craft, it will eventually come.


----------



## salukis32 (Dec 5, 2010)

As well as from Kaiser Sozay of the Usual Suspects.  Guess I should probably give credit to both.


----------



## KangTheMad (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the site! And congratz on the book!


----------

